# eliminating wheel hop



## Tmpowdercoating (Apr 27, 2010)

whats the best way? its driving me crazy and im scared im going to break something.


----------



## jayd41 (Jun 13, 2010)

04-06 GTO LEVEL 2 300m LARGE DIAMETER AND REGULAR DIAMETER 300M HALF SHAFTS

THE fix.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

jayd41 said:


> 04-06 GTO LEVEL 2 300m LARGE DIAMETER AND REGULAR DIAMETER 300M HALF SHAFTS
> 
> THE fix.


:agree


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

a cheap alternative that's a partial fix and will at least keep things from breaking is drag bags. The whole enchilada front to back is:

engine mounts or Engalls stiffy
trans mount upgrade
drive shaft that eliminates the rubber couplers
large/small diameter half shafts
great tires
rear subframe bushings
inner and outer rear control arm bushings
Harrop cover
better rear shocks
drag bags and/or stiffer springs


----------



## Tmpowdercoating (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow started this thread last night. Just pulled out of my driveway, stomped on it and bang. Pulled over up the street, get out and look, guess what's hanging down. Left axle. I'm sitting here waiting for the tow truck as I'm posting this. I just bought the car 1 month ago and it came with 3 month free roadside and warrenty. I wonder if I can talk the company into a set of those g forces instead of a factory replacement that's about $800 anyway.


----------



## Tmpowdercoating (Apr 27, 2010)

convinced the warrenty company to pay for the set of g forces. i guess all the factory axles are on nationwide backorder. lucky me. they should be here friday. ill post up the results.


----------



## Tmpowdercoating (Apr 27, 2010)

*pics*

here is what i found. stub looks good. it was the driver side. g force level2 anti wheel hop set will be here tommorrow.
arty:


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

wow its deffinatly f-ed so did it damage anything else when it came apart?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My 1/2 shafts are on their way out too. I wheel hop out the ying yang. I don't launch so it isn't too big a deal for me. Mostly rolling sprints.


----------



## Tmpowdercoating (Apr 27, 2010)

Bluegoat05 said:


> wow its deffinatly f-ed so did it damage anything else when it came apart?


besides from that darn axle greese being thrown all over from the joint exploding, all else looks good. for some reason i worried about the ring and pinion though. (not sure if im worried or just looking for an excuse to go ahead and order the 4:10's) the true test will be tomorrow when i get the new ones in and take it for a spin.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

i doubt you will have a prob with your gears.. unless you had a whine before the half shaft break.. but any ways good luck im looking into buying those half shafts too when they break or i have enough power to be worried


----------



## Tmpowdercoating (Apr 27, 2010)

just got done going for a spin. wheel hop is almost completely gone. still just a little bit but huge improvement over stock. see what happens at the track. whats gonna be the next thing to break? clutch, driveshaft, rear diff?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Tmpowdercoating said:


> whats gonna be the next thing to break? clutch, driveshaft, rear diff?


Hate to say it but it might be the stubs. At least your a pro at the axles now


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

A stock GTO has lot of programmed looseness in the suspension and chasis. You really should start out by eliminating this. Now on the GTO, there is no one fix does all. It does vary from GTO to GTO. But you have a significant amount of movement in your OE subframe, diff insert and LCA bushings, not to mention your OE coil rates are way down due to the coils are collapsed and damaged.

mike
dms


----------

